# Fire!



## gornaor (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

What did you do to cause that and why would you post a map?


----------



## gornaor (Mar 31, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> What did you do to cause that and why would you post a map?


My mistake.so much sorry


----------



## gornaor (Mar 31, 2012)

My mistake.i am sorry


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

gornaor said:


> My mistake.i am sorry


 What mistake did you do to caused the fire???


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Things that make you say Hmmmmm


----------



## gornaor (Mar 31, 2012)

I found it like that. It's not my job


----------



## gornaor (Mar 31, 2012)

Done!


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

Intro?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

My Sis lives in San Marcos......


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

so whats with the map?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> so whats with the map?


 Perhaps a gps imbedded inside his body??


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Is he gonna put a map with every post now???:laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Wrong size vent connector.

Rubatex too close to flue. itll prolly burn again:laughing::laughing:

Open hubbed pan drain. Waste of money. 

How long did you wait in line at depot to pay for that?


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

No expansion tank or vacuum breaker but worst of all lol it's a GE


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Its safe, its got two gas shut off valves on it, one with a red handle and one yellow.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Were not allowed to use those flexible gas connectors on a stationary appliance. though it would be nice.


----------

